
Blame the Elites for the Trump Phenomenon – IQ2US Debates - protomyth
http://www.intelligencesquaredus.org/debates/blame-elites-trump-phenomenon
======
sharemywin
The parties don't get it. Most people aren't really R or D. They find a couple
hot button issues like the skyrocketing cost of health care and use it to
justify their "mandate" for things like:

\- vouchers for schools and medicare

\- killing planned parenthood funding

The Ds are just as bad.

